# Sign making templates



## kavaljo1 (Dec 23, 2011)

Have a Milescraft 1212 signmaking kit and am doing well with it. The question that I have is how do you set up for an apostrophe or a comma with the 2-1/2" set?

Also, how do you get vertical alignment for an apostrophe or a comma with the 1-1/2" templates?

Please advise,
Joe K.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Never used one myself, prefer carving my numbers and letters; but got curious and checked for the manual on-line. I didn't dig into the manual, but it pretty much looked like it sucked. So, went to the Milescraft site. 1212 - SignPro™ - Milescraft

The video makes it look pretty clear, but you didn't really give enough details for me to understand your problem. If it was me, I'd go right to Milescraft and explain what your problem is, and as them how to do it.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Theo nailed it! With my sets, you just flip-over the comma. I don't make a lot of signs, but when I do I've never experienced a problem. Also, it ain't rocket science to make your own templates to drop-in. The homemade templates can be made from plexiglas. Drill the ends of the character needed and connect the holes with something like a dremel rotary tool. Cut the plexi to final size after you're done with making the character slot. Once you've made your own characters, it will "open up a whole new world".


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

mikemarry said:


> What exactly is sign making templates?


Templates are used to route things such as letters and numbers or anything that the router can copy from.


----------

